# Barangay Captain



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

We live in a small community of 7 units, all bar one occupied by Westerners. It is basically quiet but over the past 2 weeks, 2 chained dogs barking constantly day and night, more than barking, more often than not - screaming!

Myself and the wives of 2 other residents went to the Barangay Captain and asked if he could speak to the owners and get this issue addressed. 10 days went by, still the same.

Saw his assistant yesterday and asked of any progress. Reply was that they went to the property to see the residents but they in fact OWN IT, so there is nothing that can be done???? I politely asked what that has to do with it, is it not the case that they have the same community obligations if they were 'renters'???? Blank look, head scrtatch!!!
so the logic here apparently is that you can do anything you like, ie murder your wife, neighbour or whatever and it is ok but ONLY if you own the property.

No wonder I drink!!!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Is the owner of the dogs the non westerner?

Chuck


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Of course Chuck. But the two women with me were Filipino but married to westerners, so perhaps there is a prejudice there also? 
I was told the 3rd dog that was there was the subject of a barbq on the weekend, so hoping they may be planning Xmas new year feasts to help solve the problem???


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey mogo,

last time there i had to put up with a dog barking 24 hrs a day and chickens/roosters crowing 24 hrs a day also. This time i made sure I got into a gated subdivision that does not allow chickens and the dogs are at a minimal. also the main gate is off the main road. So no trike noises either. trikes are not allowed in the subdivision accept for special delivery. 

it has a 24/7day week guard.

art


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey mogo,
> 
> last time there i had to put up with a dog barking 24 hrs a day and chickens/roosters crowing 24 hrs a day also. This time i made sure I got into a gated subdivision that does not allow chickens and the dogs are at a minimal. also the main gate is off the main road. So no trike noises either. trikes are not allowed in the subdivision accept for special delivery.
> 
> ...


Yes mate, 
much the same here, gated community here no chickens/roosters/loud disco bs, but over the fence it is a different story wherein the offending dogs die I mean lay. I hope they are all hungry on 25th December. Sad but I see no other option. I really feel sorry for the poor dogs on short chains all day, little food I would expect.
I do wonder what is going on upstairs in the brain department with these types of people, if anything at all (probably the latter).


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You need to do what any other pinoy neighbour would do. The dogs would suddenly disappear or mysteriously die.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I've dealt with the Barangay and various occasion's and I can tell you Mogo that you are totally wasting your time talking to them, they will appear to address your concerns but nothing will get fixed and the dog barking would be considered normal even screaming as you mentioned and the baragay staff, they make peanuts for pay so they are very poor people and a dog barking would be their daily life plus I'll bet they probably tried to get invited to your house for drinks? Always an opportunity to soak and milk the Westerner.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> We live in a small community of 7 units, all bar one occupied by Westerners. It is basically quiet but over the past 2 weeks, 2 chained dogs barking constantly day and night, more than barking, more often than not - screaming!
> 
> Myself and the wives of 2 other residents went to the Barangay Captain and asked if he could speak to the owners and get this issue addressed. 10 days went by, still the same.
> 
> ...


I'll drink to that Ron but hope our area doesn't offer the same problems, seems if you walk past some of the properties with dogs they will Bark until you pass, driving by in a car they just look, we have not lived there yet so time will tell for a quiet neighbourhood. None of the dogs are chained and look very healthy unlike some areas.
Try to get an invite to that BBQ and tell them you are a big eater. Good luck with your woes Ron.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I've dealt with the Barangay and various occasion's and I can tell you Mogo that you are totally wasting your time talking to them, they will appear to address your concerns but nothing will get fixed and the dog barking would be considered normal even screaming as you mentioned and the baragay staff, they make peanuts for pay so they are very poor people and a dog barking would be their daily life plus I'll bet they probably tried to get invited to your house for drinks? Always an opportunity to soak and milk the Westerner.


He said Knowingly, nudge nudge, wink wink. Think you summed up the situation, apparently wining and dining achieves favour. OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gary D said:


> You need to do what any other pinoy neighbour would do. The dogs would suddenly disappear or mysteriously die.


We discussed that, but we tried the 'correct' way which was a mistake obviously, bit hard to do the other way now - all fingers pointed.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

It won't happen, have already done my assessment of the BC, useless as tits on a bull.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

ron


mogo51 said:


> It won't happen, have already done my assessment of the BC, useless as tits on a bull.


Obviously vested interests but diplomacy wins the day or was that "bull ****e baffles brains"?
Rattle the sabres if required as long as they are not too noisy. Good luck Ron.

Cheers, Steve.

P.S. The squeaky wheel gets the oil.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Been here since 2011 in Los Banos.
Lots of dogs in the roads. We have 3 dogs but they roam around our compound and sleep in doors.
We went shopping one morning usual thing tricycle dodging the dogs.
On the way back home no dogs to be seen ! Found out the Dog Catchers were coming !
Our neighbours have 3 dogs which run free and their son is the Barangay Kapitan ! And somehow all the dog
Owners in the Barangay knew the Dog Catchers were on their way !


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> We live in a small community of 7 units, all bar one occupied by Westerners. It is basically quiet but over the past 2 weeks, 2 chained dogs barking constantly day and night, more than barking, more often than not - screaming!
> 
> Myself and the wives of 2 other residents went to the Barangay Captain and asked if he could speak to the owners and get this issue addressed. 10 days went by, still the same.
> 
> ...


Blotter each complaint in The Barangay Logbook, If no resolution after 3 Summons/Meetings to resolve the issue at the Brgy level, Brgy Cpt will issue permit to file a case to enforce the law.


Animal Laws in Philippines - Noisy Dogs


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If you have threats to your life the Barangay is a good spot to get help with this, they will have someone camp outside your home and watch the house and treat them well they get paid very poorly, or another issue would be someone owe's you money they could be useful in getting this back.

With all that said above, to rely on the Barangay for much more such as this issue wouldn't be smart and bottom line is these are your neighbors or if in-laws they probably have family that work in the barangay and also have many barangay drinking buddies plus to bring in the barangay into your home and get into your personal life I feel would be like letting in some unsavory characters... I'll leave it at that, and don't forget the neighbors won't forgive and don't forget but smile real nice for you and will probably like to get back at you when the timing is right, so if possible put up with their issue's of dog barking, loud noise, Karaoke as best you can, sometimes I just get up and leave the home, my wife has friends in other area's and we will leave or leave for the day and go shopping and out to restaurant, if low on money I'll go for an extended bike ride with my kids.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I had this same problem years ago. During a visit to the states, I went into one of the large chain Pet Stores and all they had to recommend was one of those high pitch anti dog whistles. It didn't work.

Fast forward to now and they have these handy devices on the market. Dog Silencer™ - Ultrasonic Bark Control Stops Dog Barking Humanely

If you follow the news, recall that The Cubans caused U.S. Diplomats to depart Cuba after the Cubans allegedly used high pitched devices on the diplomats.

Lazada Philippines sells them for around 650 Pesos. Open the site & scroll down.https://www.lazada.com.ph/shop-pet-supplies/?spm=a2o4l.search.0.0.8fe49efmq45yL&q=dog+silencer

ALi Express does as well.https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20171219224048&SearchText=dog+silencer

Both will ship directly to your PI House. I prefer one that has the remote. 

For as cheap as they are, one can get 10 or so .........LOL

It's about as stealth as you can do without angering anyone but the dogs.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Hey_Joe said:


> I had this same problem years ago. During a visit to the states, I went into one of the large chain Pet Stores and all they had to recommend was one of those high pitch anti dog whistles. It didn't work.
> 
> Fast forward to now and they have these handy devices on the market. Dog Silencer™ - Ultrasonic Bark Control Stops Dog Barking Humanely
> 
> ...


May be the best solution ,depending on the operating range/distance coverage. Wonder if they can be made more powerful.

Fred


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> May be the best solution ,depending on the operating range/distance coverage. Wonder if they can be made more powerful.
> 
> Fred


Do you mean as in attached to the end of a rifle Fred??? That would work for me.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> May be the best solution ,depending on the operating range/distance coverage. Wonder if they can be made more powerful.
> 
> Fred


We all are aware how loud Karaoke's are. 

Place a Karaoke microphone in front of the device.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't think that will work Fred,already have one just across the highway. I think the dogs howl to the beat!!!
I'll just have another brandy.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mogo51 said:


> Do you mean as in attached to the end of a rifle Fred??? That would work for me.


That would be very effective and would surely increase the range of effectiveness. LOL

Fred


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

We have 3 dogs, French bull dog, Coton, and a Filipino mutt. The Coton is a house dog. The frenchie is always on patrol inside the yard (the locals are frightened of him, his bulk and his looks). The Filipino (Tripod) is a 3 legged sweet dog that basically lays around. The dogs are always inside or on a lead. All of them are immune to the group barking syndrome that is typical in the village. But the loose dogs are always an issue especially with the kids playing outside. Many of the dog owners think that rabies shots and the like are discretionary. One owner has 10 mongrels he lets roam Numerous complaints have fallen on deft ears. That being said over the years I have adjusted to the environment and I sleep soundly without interruption. The club house is 3 streets over so we do hear the folks celebrating whatever...the good part of being around helicopters for 50 years is the damage to the hearing lol. As far as the Barangay relationship - it needs to be cultivated. My Brother-in-law is a big shot in the next door barangay and I go to him for advice on how to approach this, that or the other thing with my folks...often he gives good advice and I suspect a phone call is made. The bull in the china shop gives instant but short lived satisfaction. It is a game and they have made up the rules so I suggest learn the rules, create leverage where you can and walk softly etc...


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

For us in Bacnotan,,,,,,,,,so far it appears the neighbours are pretty normal and subdued, like you Ron 99% westerners but not a gated community and as posted the dogs seem pretty quiet, just hope the Bgy Cpt is a good guy or girl, I am sure our time is coming after we live there permanently.

M.C.A. raises very valid points and I agree some battles should be left for another day, serious threatening issues yes but petty menial debacles that infringe on quiet times require tolerance and little else and from my own endeavours comes back to boots on the ground " yes I love that cliché " choose wisely your locale in your desired destination. My time is coming and I am sure I will have the odd rant like others but really hope not.

Cheers, Steve.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Rebaqshratz said:


> We have 3 dogs, French bull dog, Coton, and a Filipino mutt. The Coton is a house dog. The frenchie is always on patrol inside the yard (the locals are frightened of him, his bulk and his looks). The Filipino (Tripod) is a 3 legged sweet dog that basically lays around. The dogs are always inside or on a lead. All of them are immune to the group barking syndrome that is typical in the village. But the loose dogs are always an issue especially with the kids playing outside. Many of the dog owners think that rabies shots and the like are discretionary. One owner has 10 mongrels he lets roam Numerous complaints have fallen on deft ears. That being said over the years I have adjusted to the environment and I sleep soundly without interruption. The club house is 3 streets over so we do hear the folks celebrating whatever...the good part of being around helicopters for 50 years is the damage to the hearing lol. As far as the Barangay relationship - it needs to be cultivated. My Brother-in-law is a big shot in the next door barangay and I go to him for advice on how to approach this, that or the other thing with my folks...often he gives good advice and I suspect a phone call is made. The bull in the china shop gives instant but short lived satisfaction. It is a game and they have made up the rules so I suggest learn the rules, create leverage where you can and walk softly etc...


Thank you for your enlightenment and sound advice. At no stage have I thought I was Robinson Crusoe as I have read that this is pretty well par for the course.
Another member asked whether there weree any upsides and of course there are.

When I do venture to town, as usual we are the source of looks and stairs especially from young Filipino kids. Now I am not particularly a child person, but I am a sucker for the young kids with big eyes and bigger smiles. Often I will say hi or a thumbs up and they more often than not respond, next we are hi 5ing or I get big smiles. Parents seem to enjoy the kid's interaction, as I definitely do.
Politeness in the main is something that is very special to Filipinos, although I have learned that some in hotels etc. say 'good morning sir' and if you respond with anything, many cannot answer, they have reached the English limit. But they are way in front of my Filipino credits, too old and impatient for the learning process there.
Today, I am sitting listening to some 60-80's music on Utube, it is very quiet no dogs etc. If it was not too early, I would be having a beer.
So as you say, we should just sick back and ride with the flow! Merry Christmas.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Thank you for your enlightenment and sound advice. At no stage have I thought I was Robinson Crusoe as I have read that this is pretty well par for the course.
> Another member asked whether there weree any upsides and of course there are.
> 
> When I do venture to town, as usual we are the source of looks and stairs especially from young Filipino kids. Now I am not particularly a child person, but I am a sucker for the young kids with big eyes and bigger smiles. Often I will say hi or a thumbs up and they more often than not respond, next we are hi 5ing or I get big smiles. Parents seem to enjoy the kid's interaction, as I definitely do.
> ...


Yep hear this well Ron send me your contact details in PM as I have been booted from the other site and feel here also as earlier discussed, control apparently.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## 74Jedi (Dec 27, 2017)

Gary D said:


> You need to do what any other pinoy neighbour would do. The dogs would suddenly disappear or mysteriously die.


I had the same problem with Dogs that no one seemed to own, barking and *(Snip**)* all hours of the day.

Since I got a slingshot with some good sized stones they seem to bark less where I lived.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

74Jedi said:


> I had the same problem with Dogs that no one seemed to own, barking and <SNIP> all hours of the day.
> 
> Since I got a slingshot with some good sized stones they seem to bark less where I lived.


where do I buy one!!!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

74Jedi said:


> I had the same problem with Dogs that no one seemed to own, barking and *(Snip**)* all hours of the day.
> 
> Since I got a slingshot with some good sized stones they seem to bark less where I lived.


I brought a Wrist Rocket with me when we moved here. Brought about 5 Lbs of various sized ball bearings as ammo to use depending on the desired outcome. Has been very effective on disbursing the local canine population and the occasional cat in heat with their incessant caterwalling at all hours of the night. Uses also include Rat population control in conjunction with the use of traps. I have learned to be pretty 'quick on the draw' when I see rats running across the yard or street.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> I brought a Wrist Rocket with me when we moved here. ....


Can that be construed as a weapon which is a serious thing for a foreigner to have in his possession?


----------



## 74Jedi (Dec 27, 2017)

I bought slingshot at a local vendor in Angeles City. You can also order one thru Lazada. Delivered to your door. 
Your choice of ammo. I just use stones laying around.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> Can that be construed as a weapon which is a serious thing for a foreigner to have in his possession?


Don't really know. It was included in one of the Balikbayan boxes we shipped. While in use, I try to keep it as out of sight as possible so as to cause no alarms amongst the locals.

Fred


----------

